
Where the Unix philosophy breaks down (2010) - jaimebuelta
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/06/30/where-the-unix-philosophy-breaks-down/
======
DaveSanders
John - please fix your blog. The black title bar at the top takes up more than
1/3 of the page.

